# Trimming the tail?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey. Lucky got clipped short except for the ears and tail which I asked the groomer to leave. The tail is so disproportionately long, I thought I'd trim it some. Do I clip at an angle? Will it grow back quickly? Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack's tail grows long, I have clipped it at least 3 times or it would be dragging on the ground. I just pull the tail straight up, twist the hairs, then I cut the end of the tail on an angle. Got any pictures to share?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

No advice here except I've never trimmed Timmy's tail, only his face and body. Why don't you post a picture? I know Timmy's tail is normally on top of his back, except when he's mad or scared, and I like how it hangs down his side.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam holds the tail straight out and up by the tip at a little angle and trims the hair as it's hanging down with scissors to a length she wants. Sometimes she will look at the dog as it walks around and trim a little more.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie's tail is pretty sparse, so I've never considered trimming hers...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think I do it the way Tom describes. I first cut off the amount that drags on the ground straight across-- then I hold it up by the tip and follow the natural curve. when held out straight I kind of think of the shape of a golden retriever!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*Lucky's overwhelming tail*



HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack's tail grows long, I have clipped it at least 3 times or it would be dragging on the ground. I just pull the tail straight up, twist the hairs, then I cut the end of the tail on an angle. Got any pictures to share?


Thanks all. I'll try the trim following your good advice tomorrow. Here's a shot of the overwhelming tail...the Before shot. It drapes on the other side almost to the floor and covers his bottom...not so clear in the picture I guess.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I think he looks adorable!! Tillie's tail is maybe 1/2 that...


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I had to trim Otis tail, or it hangs where he poops, ewww.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is your Hav's stools getting caught in the hairs? If so, you want to trim the hairs shorter near the rectal area.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to trim Kodi's tail because we step on it. I do it like Missy. I don't have to trim Shelby's, because it doesn't get long.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I did that, but the way his tail curves and the length of the hair, I have to cut some tail hair too, to keep it from getting poo on it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has gotten so much hair lately that I can't see her tail most of the time. I heard one person say that she looked like she had on a fur coat. Her tail is long and does drag the ground when it is down, but mostly it is up and really not noticable. I think it is time to get her trimmed down again. I can't imagine why her coat has gotten so thick.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo has the longest tail in my group, with Bailey a close second. Ms. Ruby seems to have a dainty one, much like herself.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*I DID IT! Trimmed Lucky's tail.*

I DID IT! Thanks to all your good guidance and instructions, I think I did a pretty good job trimming Lucky's tail that had grown so long it swept the floor. With the rest of him clipped, he looked like a Dr. Seus bird. Sent the BEFORE photo earlier. Here's the AFTER. Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I've been told to NEVER cut a Havanese tail, BUT!!! Patti's is so long it drags the ground on the side of her leg when she flips over her back and occasionally she pee a little on the end. I keep her body short and would like to trim her tail so it stands up on her back when she curls her tail up. The White hair on her tail is straight and not curly. The black hair is wavey. The groomer trims the bottom area so it's clean and hair isn't in the way of poopie jobs. 

Right now we are hiking in the mountains and when Patti uncurls her tail she drags in along in the dirt. Oh! Well...the rest of her legs and underneath part are dust, too. That's not a big deal. I just think her tail would be cuter shorter, but scared to cut it. 
.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> I've been told to NEVER cut a Havanese tail, BUT!!! Patti's is so long it drags the ground on the side of her leg when she flips over her back and occasionally she pee a little on the end. I keep her body short and would like to trim her tail so it stands up on her back when she curls her tail up. The White hair on her tail is straight and not curly. The black hair is wavey. The groomer trims the bottom area so it's clean and hair isn't in the way of poopie jobs.
> 
> Right now we are hiking in the mountains and when Patti uncurls her tail she drags in along in the dirt. Oh! Well...the rest of her legs and underneath part are dust, too. That's not a big deal. I just think her tail would be cuter shorter, but scared to cut it.
> .


I have always trimmed Mia's tail a bit but decided to quit trimming it. Yikes it is getting very long. It does not seem to be causing any problems but wondering how long it will get.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> I have always trimmed Mia's tail a bit but decided to quit trimming it. Yikes it is getting very long. It does not seem to be causing any problems but wondering how long it will get.


I think, it might be cute shorter. I'd like her tail feathers to stand up on her back but right now the long hair seems to be making her curly tail lay down on her back. As a puppy, when her tail feathers were short her tail curled up on her back.

A few days ago, I did cut about three inches off of the end, so her tail feathers aren't dragging the ground when her tail is curled up on her back with the tail feathers flipped over to the side of her leg. When she lets her tail down, the tail feathers drag the ground behind her.

The white hair on her tail is straight and long. Her body hair is wavy both black and white. The white hair is longer than the black which is typical.

Since she has matured and her tail is longer ...maybe her tail doesn't curl as high as on her back when she was a puppy. Hummmmm?

Hard for me to tell....Patti's not very interested in me fiddling around with her tail. >


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> I think, it might be cute shorter. I'd like her tail feathers to stand up on her back but right now the long hair seems to be making her curly tail lay down on her back. As a puppy, when her tail feathers were short her tail curled up on her back.
> 
> A few days ago, I did cut about three inches off of the end, so her tail feathers aren't dragging the ground when her tail is curled up on her back with the tail feathers flipped over to the side of her leg. When she lets her tail down, the tail feathers drag the ground behind her.
> 
> ...


I agree. I think Mia's tail looks cute and perky shorter. Right now it is making her look frumpy and weighted down. I will be trimming some off!


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks Good! It's long enough to maintain the "Hava Casual" look and short enough to avoid landing where it gets pooped on or stepped on.


----------

